# Prototype????!!!!!



## serg (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi! It is a bicycle of my friend. Who that saw that that similar? Any information will be useful. Probably it is a prototype. Interesting who has made it and in what years. Thanks, Serg.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 24, 2011)

That is beyond odd looking


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 24, 2011)

That bike is AWESOME!


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2011)

strange, i'd wouldnt trust that fork.I could see the lawsuits.lol


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 24, 2011)

That looks cool, some new bikes at the LBS have one sided forks.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very interesting concept, and it looks old too!


----------



## fattommy (Nov 24, 2011)

*Wow, a pipe bender's dream*

Check out the attachment at the crank and the seat post.  And look at the fork!    Man, that is an attention getter.  
Can you imagine how many girls would line up to ride that thing?


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 24, 2011)

this bicycle most likely was a working/test prototype. I have seen one of these before and that one was a prototype and as far as the owner knowing of any other models he did not know of any. During ww2 companies were looking to minimize the use of materials this is a product of that type of ingenuity. It is very interesting and pretty rare. The design actually gives it a flex in the bike for somewhat of a suspension but I do not have experience in how well it worked. I could not give a value but I  would think it would bring a pretty penny.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 24, 2011)

Contact Mark Mattei at this website http://www.cyclesmithy.com/ . He will be able to give you more information and Im sure he would like to see what you have. How in the heck did your friend come accross that bike?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2011)

Since the post came from Russia, can we assume that the bike is of Russian origin?

 At least Eastern European?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2011)

Not!

 American componentry


----------



## serg (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for your answers. The bicycle is bought on Ebay. All is correct now it in Russia. At this person more than 300!!!bicycles. It collects them 25 years.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 24, 2011)

you can't say just because it was found in Russia means its russian. The stem and handlebars look american. I have seen those chainrings before but I can't remember where, if someone has some catalogs they can flip through and take a look at the lightweights you might actually find that chainring.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's one that was at the 2004 Ann Arbor show


----------



## chitown (Nov 24, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> Contact Mark Mattei...





9th one down: http://www.cyclesmithy.com/?page_id=43


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2011)

That thing is so sick!!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 24, 2011)

check this out 

http://cyclesmithy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/dscf0384.jpg


----------



## serg (Nov 24, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> you can't say just because it was found in Russia means its russian. The stem and handlebars look american. I have seen those chainrings before but I can't remember where, if someone has some catalogs they can flip through and take a look at the lightweights you might actually find that chainring.




Bicycle bought in America and transported to Russia. He bought on Ebay. 

Correctly speak English is difficult for me. But I try 

Many thanks for your references and comments! I really appreciate it.


----------



## frankabr. (Nov 25, 2011)

*The Bicycle Looks European To Me*

The design appears to be of classic Bauhaus European Minimalist Post Art Deco Modernist design.   Probably of Northern European or Scandinavian Origin.
But what do I know.

Say, Are there any pictures of General Patton riding this bicycle?

F.A.


----------



## serg (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm waiting for a response from Mark Mattei. I hope he has information about this model bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 25, 2011)

mark is a really cool and knows quite a bit in the hobby. I think he would have the most information about this bike or at least the direction you need to take.


----------



## serg (Dec 11, 2011)

From Mark there is no answer. Maybe someone lives next door and can come to him? Address: 2468 1/2 N. Clark Street. Chicago, Illinois. 60614. I do not know anything about this bike. my address is - serg_irina73@mail.ru

Thank you in advance, 

Serg


----------



## serg (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are a few bikes from the collection of my friend

Columbia Expert 1886, J Rad bicycle and more












http://www.jarayfamily.net/moreabout/moreonpauljaray/index.html


----------



## serg (Feb 26, 2012)

I found the information about this bike. Helped me in this Leon Dixon NBHAA.com. 

""  There are many rumors and strange stories about these bicycles... 
As far as we know, this bicycle design never got into full production despite several examples having been built.
Don't even think of riding this bicycle. It belongs in a museum!  ""

This is a great report, but I can't put here. I'm very sorry. If your searches at an impasse, you can write a letter Leon. Me he helped. Thanks to him and http://nbhaa.com/.


----------



## sam (Feb 26, 2012)

Mark does have one--his is by Huffman I think,this design was copied resently and made in the fareast. but the bike in the picture is really great ---looks like a really good find---please contact ---
http://velomuseum.tk/


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 26, 2012)

*Modern version*

A Huffy Slither.


----------



## serg (Feb 26, 2012)

sam said:


> Mark does have one--his is by Huffman I think,this design was copied resently and made in the fareast. but the bike in the picture is really great ---looks like a really good find---please contact ---
> http://velomuseum.tk/




Thanks. I have written several letters to Mark. Email: 13mark@sbcglobal.net. There is no answer. I'll try again.

Still not known who made this bike.

velomuseum.tk - We know these people 

http://www.old-velo.ru/zarvel.shtml It is the site of my friend, unfortunately only in Russian. There are several bicycle from America in his collection.


----------



## serg (Feb 26, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> A Huffy Slither.
> View attachment 43656




Very similar!


----------



## sam (Feb 26, 2012)

Gary Silva of G3 did this design also try contacting him at G3 bikes


----------



## fatbike (Feb 26, 2012)

Really interesting...some kind of folding bicycle perhaps?


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2012)

The French bicycle company Labor used a single sided front and rear fork/stay on their 1910 bikes.
Maybe a french connection?
on your bike the chain is adjusted by sliding the BB.


----------



## serg (Mar 10, 2012)

The idea could take anywhere. It is interesting to hear that other owners of these bicycles think.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 4, 2018)

My customized stretched slither


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Cool fork!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2018)

Man! That's amazing.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool fork!



58 double tube humber, bike will have 1889 highwheel handlebars , walrus penis bone kickstand lots more to make it more ugly


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2018)

Maybe that was made by the same company that had that bike for $349 on the ugly bike thread.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 4, 2018)

Marks got one, and From what I recall he knows a bit about those odd bikes....
patience!


----------

